

Swift: What Apple Missed in Xcode - InSilicosoft
https://medium.com/@osxpeppermint/swift-what-apple-missed-in-xcode-15a792d20bd6

======
SneakerXZ
I have tried iSwift and it is not very good and it is not its fault. Swift
introduced generics, powerful enums, high-order functions such as map, filter
and so on.

It is purely impossible to convert Objective-C code to idiomatic Swift code.
Even if it works, you will end up with Swift code that is just horrible.

